# Making Jighead Molds



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Have any of you guys ever made a jighead mold? I've got an idea an want to make a few prototypes. 

Any recommendations on techniques or places where I can learn about the process?

Thanks!


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Do-it molds try there first.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

If you are wanting it to be a small/simple head design, may be able to use a jack to press a blank impression out of soft aluminum. Check out the stuck thread at the top......

Mold Creation

If you want a larger, odd ball shape you would most likely need to have that custom CNC cut. Could try here as, i think you can request custom molds, but it will cost you!

Custom Baits Forum

I've seen a few people make custom molds out of silicone or clay or even POP type materials. Most of those will work, but have heard the materials can break down quickly and only get limited pours from them.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I used to make all mine with a plaster cast, was very easy and the mold holds up for hundreds of pours.

Pops


----------



## Fishman2025 (Aug 14, 2009)

This works nice also.
http://www.castaldo.com/english/use/u_make_vul_mld/make_vul_mld.html


----------



## Kujo365 (Feb 6, 2015)

That does not look easy!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Jig moulds

I use 3 methods cast, machined, and plaster of Paris. When mould is cast of aluminum it has to be made in plaster first
to use as form for casting. I don't have a milling machine so I do them with drill press and Dremel tool, out of aluminum
solid bar stock. You can see in pics how to cut out a old mould to use as form for plaster mould. Mix plaster with drill to
make sure there are no bubbles. Pour into 1/2 mould, drag level with straight edge. Take your item you want to reproduce,
Wipe with liquid soap for release agent, and suspend 1/2 thickness into plaster.Put into oven on lowest setting for about
4hrs, take out, when cool set other 1/2 of mould over top. Re soap item, then pour plaster in top form. Level off and put
Back in oven 4 hrs. When done,cool and use fine sandpaper to take off any flash. Use Dremel to cut sprue. Then you are
ready to pour your lure.

















Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------

